# Bar 414 presents The Westley Joseph band in celebration with the London Jazz festival 21st year.



## Bar 414 (Nov 11, 2013)

Every Sunday @ Bar 414 Brixton
Jazzmo'thology Presents *JAMMIN*
7pm-12am.

Live Jazz & Jam session

London in mid-November becomes the centre of world Jazz! Bar 414 will lay its rightful claim to the status of 'hub' in celebration of the 21st Birtthday of the London Jazz Festival with a dazzling line-up for its regular Sunday jam session 'JAMMIN'!

Sunday 17th November 2013

The Westley Joseph Band
(mesmeric, jazz-funky tones in the heart of Brixton, SW9)

Westley Joseph - drums
Dave Ital - guitar
Orefo Orekwe - bass
Lex Cameron - key
Noreen Stewart - vocals
Alfred Kari Bannerman - guitar.

Admission is Absolutely Free!

Showtime: 8.00pm.

There is no better way to prepare for the week ahead than the company of great friends with live music playing for your total enjoyment!

An added delight is the presence of Etta's Seafood Kitchen serving her delicious Caribbean cuisine in the Lounge on the first floor.

Terrace roof garden plus chill-out zone.

Bar 414
414 Coldharbour Lane
Brixton
London SW9 8lF.

HOW TO GET THERE ::
Tube = Brixton (Victoria Line)
Rail = Brixton mainline station

Daytime buses: 2,3,35,37,45,59,109,118,133,159,196,250,322,333,345,355,415,432,P4,P5

Night buses = N2,N3,N35,37,N133,N159,250,689,690

Directions: Come out of Brixton tube station and turn left. Walk100 metres till you see KFC on your left. Turn left and walk 100 metres. You have reached your destination.


----------



## zenie (Nov 11, 2013)

I would really like to go to this.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2013)

I reckon I'll be there


----------



## Mation (Nov 13, 2013)

TopCat - I know it's a Sunday, but look! We'd like!


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

Mation said:


> TopCat - I know it's a Sunday, but look! We'd like!


It's really worth a visit. The music is ace.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 13, 2013)

Mation said:


> TopCat - I know it's a Sunday, but look! We'd like!


Sounds promising.


----------



## Mation (Nov 13, 2013)

zenie said:


> I would really like to go to this.


So will you be there, zenie? We're going - would be good to see you


----------



## zenie (Nov 13, 2013)

Mation said:


> So will you be there, zenie? We're going - would be good to see you



Hope to be


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2013)

Are we getting a Kr3W together?


----------



## Mation (Nov 18, 2013)

Was it good? We were much to broken to think of going anywhere!


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

It was ruddy fantastic. Great crowd there too. Photos to follow!


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2013)

I hope to come to this soon, I love jazz and decent live jazz in Brixton is something that is obviously going to be a welcome addition the music scene. 

When you say 'jam', Bar414,do you mean members of the public can bring their instruments and join in?


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2013)

I'd be too intimidated to play with those guys!


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, 'jam' does suggest that. A gig is a gig, a jam involves other people not in the band, generally. 

I'm just trying to find out what THEY mean by it.


----------



## Bar 414 (Nov 19, 2013)

han said:


> Well, 'jam' does suggest that. A gig is a gig, a jam involves other people not in the band, generally.
> 
> I'm just trying to find out what THEY mean by it.


Yes that is exactly what it means. Members of the public can come along, bring their instruments and join in.
This will normally take place after the band has performed their second show of the evening.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

Some photos:
























http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...s-bar-414-as-the-london-jazz-festival-begins/


----------



## han (Nov 19, 2013)

Bar 414 said:
			
		

> Yes that is exactly what it means. Members of the public can come along, bring their instruments and join in.
> This will normally take place after the band has performed their second show of the evening.



Fab. Thanks. Is it every Sunday? 

I'm definitely going to come along to this. 

I recognise one of the guitarists in Ed's photos from a gig I went to at The Hideaway. He's absolutely fantastic.


----------



## han (Nov 19, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I'd be too intimidated to play with those guys!



Nah, you should give it a go. Branch out, man!


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

han said:


> Nah, you should give it a go. Branch out, man!


It's not a case of 'branching out': I'm not a jazz musician and I just don't think I could do those tunes or those musicians justice with my thumping.

As Clint sagely puts it:


----------



## han (Nov 19, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> It's not a case of 'branching out': I'm not a jazz musician and I just don't think I could do those tunes or those musicians justice with my thumping.
> 
> As Clint sagely puts it:
> 
> YouTube Video



You should come with me to the weekly jazz workshop at the Hideaway. You'll be a jazz drummer in no time. X


----------



## han (Nov 19, 2013)

Doing different styles is a good thing! Stretches those musical muscles.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2013)

han said:


> You should come with me to the weekly jazz workshop at the Hideaway. You'll be a jazz drummer in no time. X


Not my kind of thing, I'm afraid - and it would take me a _very_ long time indeed to reach the standard of Sunday's drummer even if I was into it.

I love watching live jazz when it's played by great musicians - especially when they're not all doing tedious solos that we're expected to applaud no matter how naff they were - but when it comes to playing, I get my pleasure from being a thumper, not a fiddly jazzer


----------



## Dan Andres (Dec 10, 2013)

Had a great time here on Sunday, will be in again next week.  Thanks 414 for a live music experience..


----------

